
Show HN: DataMask Editor – web app for screenshot editing - v3nom
https://datamask.tech/editor/
======
v3nom
Maker here. I have made DataMask Editor to scratch my own itch performing
basic screenshot manipulation tasks when producing images for my blog articles
and tutorials. I don't like installing software and believe that most of the
desktop apps can be replaced with web applications. Datamask Editor web app is
great when I have to switch between Macbook and Windows laptop since editor
works exactly the same no matter the OS.

Datamask Editor also compliments my DataMask Pro browser extension.
Screenshots taken from the browser extension are automatically opened in the
DataMask Editor. See the integration in action:
[https://youtu.be/xE8_zwH5jAs](https://youtu.be/xE8_zwH5jAs)

